# Engine mounts - what do you have?



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi, it seems that my engine mounts are due to be changed, it seems that only one of them has alternatives from other manufacturers: 1K0 199 262 M, the other one is 1K0 199 555 BE and it seems to be available only from Audi (both are pretty expensive for what they are). So, considering the price, what do you use in your TTs? My car is lhd, I thought the engine mounts are the same as in mk5 gti and A3, am I missing something?


----------



## Rene Pogel (Aug 27, 2015)

When you say 'other manufacturers', do you mean Powerflex? http://www.powerflex.co.uk/

I know that they make new bottom mount bushes - not sure about for the rest of the engine, may be worth dropping them a line. How they compare price-wise, no idea!

RP


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Well, it all depends on what you're actually asking? Is this "I'm looking for a cheap replacement?" then a used set from eBay is your best bet.

Is your car standard or running a stage remap? Are you looking at updated mounts?

Knowing VAG they're will be a subtle difference between golfs, TT's and A3/S3 mounts, I might be wrong but it'll probably cost you more finding out the hard way although the codes seem to reference everything from Golfs to Jetta.


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

http://www.vibra-technics.co.uk/audi/tt_mk2_8j

Heard good things on the engine mounts from vibratechnics and been thinking of adding them to my to do list.


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

car is completely stock, looking for a cheaper replacement (Febi, Lemforder, Swag and such) or one, that is worth it (heard good things about 034 motorsport). There are slight vibrations at idle and car steers a bit to the right upon throttle, that is after wheel balance and suspension alignment. The second part is the reason I tend to think that they are over their lifespan, I kinda trust this guy:






I already changed the one that is under the car as it was relatively cheap. So am I not google-fluent enough to find a replacement part from another manufacturer for 1K0 199 555 BE or there simply isn't one?


----------



## 83kY (Apr 5, 2017)

I bought my mk2 TT 3.2 new upper mounts just a while ago. OE ones, 115eur for the transmission one and 160eur for the other side. The transmission side was pretty torn up and the other one almost as bad.


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

what were your simptoms? Was your car pulling to the right or just a clunking noise?


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Sorry to jump in but getting a downpipe fitted tomorrow..... Powerflex engine bush 46k manual... Worth doing whilst it's in the air?


----------



## 83kY (Apr 5, 2017)

Vanu said:


> what were your simptoms? Was your car pulling to the right or just a clunking noise?


Just horrible noises, I was planning to do a major overhaul on the front end but didn't have to. The engine mounts were the cause of all of them. Check my thread about my problem and the video F3rnando posted in the beginning. My transmission mount was in identical shape and the right hand side wasn't any better.

The first thing that alerted me about the mounts that when I had the hood up and a friend of mine closed the door the engine shook just from the door closing. I also was able to rock the engine around with my bare hands. It wasn't like the engine was going to drop down but the mounts had gone soft but they still had the hydraulic fluid inside them (how do I know? I stabbed them with a screwdriver and drained them before discarding).


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

sorry to bump this up, has anyone changed their upper engine/transmission mounts with non-oem ones yet? :roll: Still wondering if 1K0 199 555 BE and 1K0 199 555 R/Q are the same mount with different last letters.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

They haven't changed.

The R&Q means one for a manual gearbox and the other a dual clutch.


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

HPA makes amazing products for the TT.

https://www.hpamotorsports.com/hpa-products/motor-mounts

I have the black HPA core interlock mount.

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bsi20cjl6TV ... hare_sheet


----------



## Rene Pogel (Aug 27, 2015)

I installed a yellow Powerflex bottom engine mount bushing (3.2 DSG). Sorry to say, I can feel absolutely no difference.

RP


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

qooqiiu said:


> They haven't changed.
> 
> The R&Q means one for a manual gearbox and the other a dual clutch.


so basically it's the same, the BE and the R? I'm talking about the upper engine and transmission mounts, not the lower on on the dog bone.


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Running a fresh OEM dogmount bush in the frame and 5k old lemforder none OEM mounts, however all 3 with power flex inserts (red diesel in dogbone) on my TTS, I have 0 engine movement, espeically compared to over TFSI stock mounts that slop all over the place.
But these have not brought any vibration or extra noise into the cabin.


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

do you remember the lemforder part numbers? I changed the dogmount bushes with genuine ones but the ones in the engine compartment seem crazy expensive compared to non oem.


----------



## nanoninja1 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hello fellas,

I'm a bit confused by the correct part number for the transmission mount...

I got an 2007 BWA, FWD, DSG, Left hand drive.

First I am checking part numbers from here: http://www.oemepc.com/audi/part_single/ ... ng/e#sec_9

Based on that I get these part numbers for my BWA, '07 Coupe, DSG, Left hand drive
*1K0 199 262 M* - Audi OEM engine mount
*1K0 199 555 AB* - Audi OEM transmission mount

Thinking about just getting Lemförder so based on those OEM part numbers I can find these parts for Lemförder from: https://webcat.zf.com/?SPR=4 (ZF online catalogue)

Engine mount Lemförder part number: *31034 01* (for OEM *1K0 199 262 P*) which I do think is the correct one for me.

However when trying to search with *1K0 199 555 AB* for the transmission one, I can't find anything.
Now if I search previously mentioned *1K0 199 555Q* or *555R* I do find something but not sure which is which as the ZF part catalogue doesn't tell me exactly what I need.

I can find Lemförder part numbers: 
*33144 01* which is the *1K0 199 555Q* (supposedly for automatic?) but it doesn't state TT's at all, only A3 147kW version which I suppose could be the same exact thing? Still strange TT is not mentioned.

and

*37712 01* which is the *1K0 199 555R* (supposedly for manual?) but it doesn't mention TT as well.

:arrow: Can someone please confirm the correct part number for the transmission mount for me?
:arrow: And can someone also please confirm how many/which new bolts do I need as I haven't found the exact information? Better yet, I couldn't find any DIY guides on how to change these as I am sure there would be a list of bolts included... 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Corteco is the OEM for vibration damping on most European makes

Lemforder is the OEM for steering and suspension parts like Ball Joint, Guide Rod, Control Arm, etc.


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Vanu said:


> do you remember the lemforder part numbers? I changed the dogmount bushes with genuine ones but the ones in the engine compartment seem crazy expensive compared to non oem.


I got these 2nd hand from a friend with the powerflex inserts already in them. I did not check for part numbers when I was fitting them if I'm honest.
Nearly all mounts across the TFSI range are the same. Only difference I have seen is some only use 2 bolts from the mount to the gearbox bracket. My TTS uses 3.


----------



## nanoninja1 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hey,

Do you guys have any good DIY's on changing the engine and transmission mounts on a 2007 TT? Tried searching but couldn't find anything good. Mainly interested in the different bolts and torque specs of them. Thanks.


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

I have just bought a yellow powerflex engine mount insert, from what I understand the bolt has to be tightened to 74 ilb/nm... What I want to know is can this be fitted with two axle stands on the front wheels... All the videos show people fitting them on a lift.... Last thing I want is to take the engine mount bolt out for the engine to then shift and not be able to line it up?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm guessing you're talking about the dog bone mount insert?

No problem with removing the bolt and anything shifting.


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

what I did was just loosen it, fit the insert almost complety, then remove it completely, put the spacers and retighten it, no problems whatsoever.


----------



## nanoninja1 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi all,

For reference I changed my engine mounts with Lemförder and these were the correct ones for my 2007 BWA if anyone is interested: 33144 01, 31034 01 (Lemförder part numbers). Pretty easy DIY. The old mounts were squeaking and moving a lot so it was a good idea to change them. New ones got rid of some knocking I had from the front and overall I think they were worth it even though maybe I hoped the new ones were a bit more stiffer; perhaps I should've gone for the Powerflex inserts at the same time.

The bolts are stretch bolts and should be changed; I changed 5 (60Nm+90 degrees) big ones and I think 6 smaller ones (40Nm+90 degrees) -- and they cost a small fortune... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

thanks man, that was the info I was looking for, greatly appreciate it. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## GeorgeTT (May 24, 2016)

nanoninja1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For reference I changed my engine mounts with Lemförder and these were the correct ones for my 2007 BWA if anyone is interested: 33144 01, 31034 01 (Lemförder part numbers). Pretty easy DIY. The old mounts were squeaking and moving a lot so it was a good idea to change them. New ones got rid of some knocking I had from the front and overall I think they were worth it even though maybe I hoped the new ones were a bit more stiffer; perhaps I should've gone for the Powerflex inserts at the same time.
> 
> The bolts are stretch bolts and should be changed; I changed 5 (60Nm+90 degrees) big ones and I think 6 smaller ones (40Nm+90 degrees) -- and they cost a small fortune... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


[/quote]
Hi mate,
I'm about to change mine engine mounts too.2007 BWA DSG, same as yours.
Can you confirm me the lemforder part numbers, as I'm also struggling with the DSG top top mount - OEM number of mine is 1k0199555AB, and what I have found as lemforder part numbers are 37712 01 - which I think is the correct for DSG, and 33144 01 - which you already has on your TT.How is the car after you installed it, because I'm still wondering which one is the correct for the DSG cars.
Also - can you tell me the part number or sizes for the stretch bolts, and how many do I have to order for the both top mounts.
I've ordered and the powerflex inserts, as I already installed the dogbone and the antilift kit, and they are great.


----------



## nhs99v (Jul 18, 2017)

Is there a DIY to change the engine mounts anywhere - my drivers side one snapped yesterday! :roll:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

nhs99v said:


> Is there a DIY to change the engine mounts anywhere - my drivers side one snapped yesterday! :roll:


If no one in the Forum has a DIY posted, check out the workshop manuals -

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829

This YouTube from the *Humble Mechanic* goes over both the OEM engine and transmission mounts -

*How To Replace Worn Engine Mount and Transmission Mount*


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

nhs99v said:


> Is there a DIY to change the engine mounts anywhere - my drivers side one snapped yesterday! :roll:


Here is a video link for installing an aftermarket mount (install procedure is the same).





Also, as mentioned by others earlier, always replace your mounting bolts with new ones since stretch bolts are not meant to be reused.


----------



## nhs99v (Jul 18, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> nhs99v said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a DIY to change the engine mounts anywhere - my drivers side one snapped yesterday! :roll:
> ...


Thanks SJP. went through the manual the other night and the humble mechanic one on youtube yesterday - very helpful and seems relatively straightforward. Big question is whether to stick to oem or look for something firmer (not track firm) that doesnt increase harshness or vibration in the cabin!


----------



## nhs99v (Jul 18, 2017)

FNChaos said:


> nhs99v said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a DIY to change the engine mounts anywhere - my drivers side one snapped yesterday! :roll:
> ...


Thanks FNChaos - good link and I'm already bought into the replacing stretch bolts due to some convos with Barr_End!


----------

